# My New Wheels



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey all,

Here's a picture of my new LeMond Versailles. TruTemper OX Platinum/OCLV 120gsm frame. 105 Shifters, Ultegra everything else. Mavic cosmos front wheel, open pro/ultegra rear wheel.

Can't wait to ride it!


----------



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE! 

bfrenchie


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice bike, I am sure it will serve you well. Your picture reminds me of dorm life back in college, thank god that is over


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Yeah, my dorm this year kind of sucks, but I'll be in my own place next year. Whoo!


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good. At first I thought your microwave and frig were a guitar amp, then I realized I was looking at a dorm room. Let us know how it rides.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

nice 

but is your saddle tilted downwards or is it just me and how the picture was taken?


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Saddle was tilted downward in the picture -- there are many other things wrong, too, like the lack of chain


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

so biker boy, when're you actually gonna put a chain on it??? (it's the most imperative thing  )


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

As soon as it arrives. Nashbar took their sweet time shipping my cassette and chain...I hate them.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

SFA said:


> Looks good. At first I thought your microwave and frig were a guitar amp, then I realized I was looking at a dorm room. Let us know how it rides.


Ha! Me too. I've never seen a black fridge. I thought they only came in white, or silver if you have the $$$.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Alright, ride report time.

I was in Bryson City, NC, for the whole week. I did about 400 miles on this bike, and HOT DAMN do I love it. Handling is perfect -- doesn't move from the line unless I tell it to, but moves quickly when I want it to. Climbs pretty well, a little slow on the descents, but the long top tube will do that. Not horribly flexy when I get out of the saddle to mash on the pedals. I rode the 13 mile climb of the Cherahala Skyway, and this bike plodded up the average 9% grade with aplomb.

Ride is livelier than I'd expected -- nowhere near harsh, but not as dead as my old 5200.

All in all, this bike is a winner. Definitely a bike I'll keep for many years.


----------

